
Show HN: Firefox Autocomplete Prioritize URL - nathancahill
https://github.com/nathancahill/prioritize-url
======
xiconfjs
Thanks for that. Works like a charm in Firefox 48 under Ubuntu 14.x

------
n2j3
Works fine in win7 64bit too !

